# NZ Residency Visa



## MerryMiller (May 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Can anyone advise what checks are performed during the permanent visa process go NZ?

Miller


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

MerryMiller said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone advise what checks are performed during the permanent visa process go NZ?
> 
> Miller


If you mean the checks completed by Immigration NZ when they have your formal application in hand ........ All and every check possible and more!!!
At the least they check everything you have submitted backs up the points you are claiming from the EOI then they sift through the medical and police checks in detail, work experience, academic qualifications etc etc


----------



## Jimaba (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah, they're extremely thorough these days because of the number of fakes they get. My case officer told me that they spend more time trying to figure out who is lying to them than they do dealing with the actual applications.


----------



## jimfisher (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi Miller, Google Immigration New Zealand - Government Dept that has good info on website. :ranger:


----------

